# new member



## al123 (May 27, 2015)

Hi all, what a great site. Very informative on all handguns. I am a novice at firearm and it's awesome to see members willing to give advice. Anyway here's my 2 Berettas.
Thanks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard!

Nice looking pistols you have there.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard Al123


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome from Jersey


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome.

Nice choices... both 9mm yes?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## al123 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Yes both are 9mm. I am still learning the basic fundamental. I noticed my shots keep hitting the lower left of the target. Can someone please give me some advice how to correct that. Thanks. Andrew


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

al123 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Yes both are 9mm. I am still learning the basic fundamental. I noticed my shots keep hitting the lower left of the target. Can someone please give me some advice how to correct that. Thanks. Andrew


This helps to analyse faults. Obviously, if you're a leftie, reverse the thing.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice pistols you have there! Welcome from Indiana! :mrgreen:


----------

